# Faces made by letters.



## Splych (May 28, 2009)

So far... This is what I have.

xD
x3
xP
^^
 (or O_O)


And yea... Don't try to make additions that are the same but lets say have one letter in it...


----------



## GameSoul (May 28, 2009)

How do you make a face with only one letter? like this? T,T


----------



## kobykaan (May 28, 2009)

Meh there's loads of them but most people just use the forum ones on whatever forum etc!


3: )     pet smilie  (had to put a space in after the : added spaces or it turns into a forum emote)

( ^ _ ^ )    (added spaces or it turns into a forum emote)


>   A fish 


=^.^=   A cat


=O)   Alternate happy smiley

(*^ _ ^*)    Shy/Blushing  (added spaces or it turns into a forum emote)

(__Y__)   A Butt / A$$

( * ) ( * )  Boobs 

sigh ..........the list goes on forever Google for more of them!


----------



## NeSchn (May 28, 2009)

π_π


----------



## Minox (May 28, 2009)

ö


----------



## Splych (May 29, 2009)

It'll go forever, but it is going to be fun to do ^^ And yea GameSoul, like that...


----------



## Jdbye (May 29, 2009)

BUTTFACE!


----------



## iPikachu (May 29, 2009)

(._.)
(>_>)
(


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2009)

-.-


----------

